# Schaltauge RMX zu weich? Wo neues kaufen?



## Daniel12 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich schreibe dieses Thema mal ins allgemien Rocky-Forum, obwohl es im speziellen um das Schaltauge meines RMX geht.
Habe festgestellt, dass sich das Schaltauge meines RMX gerne auch nach leichtem Bodenkontakt verbiegt. Nicht schlimm, ziehe ich es wieder grade. Allerdings wird es nach dem dritten Mal etwas weich, so dass ich fürchte der nächste Vorfall könnte der letzte für das Auge sein.
Wo bekomme ich ein, oder besser zwei neue her? In meiner Gegend gibt es leider keinen Rocky Händler, würde also gerne per Telefon oder E-mail bestellen. Was kostet so ein Teil? Ist das ein spezielles für das RMX, sind alle von Rocky gleich?
Viele Fragen, ich freue mich auf hilfreiche Antwort! 
Danke und Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Homegrown (9. Juni 2007)

Hi

hier einfach Email hin. Habe dort auch meine her..

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/radsport-kimmerle-home.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2007)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein spezielles für das RMX, sind alle von Rocky gleich?



obs an alle Modelle passt weiss ich nicht, aber eins von einem Element passt ans RMX wie auch an das alte Rm9


----------

